# MacBook pro  qui remplit entièrement le SSD tout seul en 5 min + chauffe



## Yam114 (22 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour à tous, j'ai un problème depuis quelques jours mon Mac se met soudainement à chauffer puis le SSD se remplit tout seul en l'espace de quelques minutes, jusqu'à 0 octets de libre. Je me sers d'Istats Menu, et lors de ce problème dans l'icône CPU c'est "AppTS" qui utilise le plus de ressources en %.

Mon Mac est un Macbook pro retina 13 mi 2015, 128 SSD d'entrée de gamme, OS El capitan, et Safari version 9.0.1

Demander moi pour plus d'informations, merci



*Note de la modération*: pas trop de rapport avec les portables Mac, je déplace dans le forum adéquat.


----------



## Geekfou (22 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour ,
regarde dans Moniteur d'activité , si tu voit ce AppTS , et clique dessus pour le stopper


----------



## Yam114 (22 Novembre 2015)

Oui il y est dans les applications, pourrais-je savoir ce que c'est comme application ?
Et stopper, c'est-à-dire ?


----------



## Geekfou (22 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour ,
regarde dans Moniteur d'activité , si tu voit ce AppTS , et clique dessus pour stopper


Yam114 a dit:


> Oui il y est dans les applications, pourrais-je savoir ce que c'est comme application ?
> Et stopper, c'est-à-dire ?


Si tu ne t'en sert pas supprime le


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (22 Novembre 2015)

Salut 

Tu devrais télécharger MalwareBytes : https://fr.malwarebytes.org/antimalware/mac/
et le lancer.

@+


----------



## Yam114 (22 Novembre 2015)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Salut
> 
> Tu devrais télécharger MalwareBytes : https://fr.malwarebytes.org/antimalware/mac/
> et le lancer.
> ...


J'ai Onyx, que j'ai exécuté plusieurs fois, mais toujours le problème, c'est pareil que Malwarebytes ou il faudrait quand meme que je le teste ?


----------



## Yam114 (22 Novembre 2015)

Geekfou a dit:


> Bonjour ,
> regarde dans Moniteur d'activité , si tu voit ce AppTS , et clique dessus pour stopper
> 
> Si tu ne t'en sert pas supprime le


Je ne sais même pas ce que c'est, ni a quoi sa sert (je suis sur Mac depuis peu)


----------



## Geekfou (22 Novembre 2015)

Télécharge Malwarebytes comme te le conseil *jeanjd63 *, ça va nettoyer ton Mac
et évite d'aller sur les sites de streaming ou autres sites bizarres


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (22 Novembre 2015)

Yam114 a dit:


> Je ne sais même pas ce que c'est, ni a quoi sa sert (je suis sur Mac depuis peu)


C'est un anti-malware et si tu en as un sur ton mac ça le supprimera.


----------



## Yam114 (22 Novembre 2015)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> C'est un anti-malware et si tu en as un sur ton mac ça le supprimera.


Je parlais de AppTS


----------



## Yam114 (22 Novembre 2015)

Mon problème se passe à l'instant même ! juste pour info ... ^^


----------



## Geekfou (22 Novembre 2015)

Yam114 a dit:


> Mon problème se passe à l'instant même ! juste pour info ... ^^


fait ce qu'on te conseil , tu verra ensuite le résultat , ce qui est supprimer et ce qu'il ne l'ai pas


----------



## Yam114 (22 Novembre 2015)

Geekfou a dit:


> fait ce qu'on te conseil , tu verra ensuite le résultat , ce qui est supprimer et ce qu'il ne l'ai pas


Oui justement j'étais en train de le faire, j'ai scanner, sa prend 5 secondes c'est rapide, redémarré, et dans le moniteur d'activité je ne trouve plus ce "AppTS", donc à voir dans les prochains jours, merci


----------



## Yam114 (22 Novembre 2015)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> C'est un anti-malware et si tu en as un sur ton mac ça le supprimera.


Scan fait, AppTS apparemment supprimé, merci


----------



## Sly54 (22 Novembre 2015)

Si c'était dû à une saloperie téléchargée sur Internet, il va te falloir faire attention dorénavant, en évitant les sites de téléchargement comme 01.net, clubic, softonic, etc.


----------



## Yam114 (22 Novembre 2015)

Sly54 a dit:


> Si c'était dû à une saloperie téléchargée sur Internet, il va te falloir faire attention dorénavant, en évitant les sites de téléchargement comme 01.net, clubic, softonic, etc.


Je fais déjà attention en temps normal, mais bon maintenant je ferrai encore plus attention !


----------



## luc1en (22 Novembre 2015)

Bonsoir,

quand on remarque un comportement "bizarre" de sa machine, on doit envisager ce que *on* a pu faire de "bizarre" juste avant.
Boire des breuvages informatiques "bizarres" dans des bars numériques "louches" a une conséquence, le Mac trinque.

Cette saleté est connue, prend plusieurs formes et noms. Malwarebytes est indispensable.
https://discussions.apple.com/thread/7172671
https://discussions.apple.com/thread/6626160


----------



## luc1en (22 Novembre 2015)

Sly54 a dit:


> Si c'était dû à une saloperie téléchargée sur Internet, il va te falloir faire attention dorénavant, en évitant les sites de téléchargement comme 01.net, clubic, softonic, etc.


On ne le dira jamais assez, il faut toujours s'abreuver à la source ! C'est là que les applications sont les plus pures.
Ces fourgues notoires vous refilent volontiers des logiciels frelatés, maquillés, chargés comme des mules de substances illégitimes.


----------



## Yam114 (23 Novembre 2015)

luc1en a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> quand on remarque un comportement "bizarre" de sa machine, on doit envisager ce que *on* a pu faire de "bizarre" juste avant.
> Boire des breuvages informatiques "bizarres" dans des bars numériques "louches" a une conséquence, le Mac trinque.
> ...


Je ferai un petit scan de temps en temps maintenant, pourtant je fais attention aux sites bizarre


----------



## Yam114 (23 Novembre 2015)

luc1en a dit:


> On ne le dira jamais assez, il faut toujours s'abreuver à la source ! C'est là que les applications sont les plus pures.
> Ces fourgues notoires vous refilent volontiers des logiciels frelatés, maquillés, chargés comme des mules de substances illégitimes.


J'essaie au maximum, mais maintenant je suis au courant


----------



## Locke (23 Novembre 2015)

Yam114 a dit:


> Je ferai un petit scan de temps en temps maintenant, pourtant je fais attention aux sites bizarre


Donc Clubic, 01Net, etc, te paraissent de confiance ?

Erreur grave, si tu as un logiciel à télécharger, tu vas toujours sur le site officiel de l'éditeur et pas ailleurs. Là au moins, tu ne risqueras pas de ramasser des adwares. Un autre conseil, ne pas trainer sur les sites de streaming vidéos qui sont des pourvoyeurs de belles cochonneries.


----------



## Yam114 (23 Novembre 2015)

Locke a dit:


> Donc Clubic, 01Net, etc, te paraissent de confiance ?
> 
> Erreur grave, si tu as un logiciel à télécharger, tu vas toujours sur le site officiel de l'éditeur et pas ailleurs. Là au moins, tu ne risqueras pas de ramasser des adwares. Un autre conseil, ne pas trainer sur les sites de streaming vidéos qui sont des pourvoyeurs de belles cochonneries.


NON bien sûr ! Je ferai un scan de temps en temps en plus de faire attention, je sais bien que ces sites ne sont pas fiables.
D'ailleurs comme j'ai dis, je fais déjà très attention en temps normal


----------



## Romuald (23 Novembre 2015)

Locke a dit:


> Là au moins, tu ne risqueras pas de ramasser des adwares


Quoique... Ca ne dispense pas de se méfier.
Bien faire attention quand on clique sur 'continuer' dans le dialogue d'install. Par exemple MplayerX teléchargé sur le site de l'éditeur t'installe Yahoo schtroumpf et cette grosse mUrdre de MacKeeper par défaut si tu ne décoches pas l'option à temps.


----------



## Yam114 (23 Novembre 2015)

Romuald a dit:


> Quoique... Ca ne dispense pas de se méfier.
> Bien faire attention quand on clique sur 'continuer' dans le dialogue d'install. Par exemple MplayerX teléchargé sur le site de l'éditeur t'installe Yahoo schtroumpf et cette grosse mUrdre de MacKeeper par défaut si tu ne décoches pas l'option à temps.


C'est bien vrai !


----------

